# eLife set top TV box + powerline



## Moe78

So I got one of these eLife set top TV boxes from Etisalat that lets you watch TV programs and records them too. Now it's connected via Ethernet but I have to run the cable all the way to the room I want to hook this up in. I want to use one of those Powerline products that creates a Wireless connection so I don't have to run a long cable from the Etisalat Internet box to my set top box. Thing is I don't know what speed the eLife TV thing runs at. If it's my own internet speed then that's 8mbps but it seems to run separate. Does anyone know or if anyone has already done this, will the 200mbps powerline kits be enough or do I need the 500mbps kit to be sure?

If you don't know what powerline products are for, they help extend your internet connection without running cables. Useful but don't know which to get until I know what speed I need!

Powerline - Products - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Stevesolar

Moe78 said:


> So I got one of these eLife set top TV boxes from Etisalat that lets you watch TV programs and records them too. Now it's connected via Ethernet but I have to run the cable all the way to the room I want to hook this up in. I want to use one of those Powerline products that creates a Wireless connection so I don't have to run a long cable from the Etisalat Internet box to my set top box. Thing is I don't know what speed the eLife TV thing runs at. If it's my own internet speed then that's 8mbps but it seems to run separate. Does anyone know or if anyone has already done this, will the 200mbps powerline kits be enough or do I need the 500mbps kit to be sure?
> 
> If you don't know what powerline products are for, they help extend your internet connection without running cables. Useful but don't know which to get until I know what speed I need!
> 
> Powerline - Products - Welcome to TP-LINK


Hi

We also looked at using one of these for our internet connection but came across a snag!

Our villa has a three phase power supply - the bottom floor is on one phase and the top floor is on another phase, aircons are on the third phase - this balances the power usage across all three phases.

The problem is that ethernet over power only works if both boxes are plugged into the same phase!!

This meant we could not plug one box in downstairs and then run internet in upstairs office - as both were on different phases!!

You therefore need to check whether your villa/apartment has single or three phase supply and whether the two rooms you intend to plug the units into are on the same phase.

Finally - If they are on the same phase - ethernet over power works really well!!

Hope this helps

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Moe78

Thanks for that! It's an apartment. How can you tell if it has a single or three phase?


----------



## Stevesolar

Moe78 said:


> Thanks for that! It's an apartment. How can you tell if it has a single or three phase?


Hi

I just knew you were going to ask that!!!

Two ways as follows:-

1) The electricity meter will normally say single or three phase below the reading area.

Ours says 3 phase, 4 wire

2) In each of our fuse boxes each breaker has a colour coded label below it which is either red, yellow or blue - to indicate which phase the item is wired to.

Hope this helps!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Moe78

I looked at the fuse box and it has three colors just like yours. Couldn't tell if mine is Bedroom 1 or 2 but one is the same color as the living room. I suppose if I turn the switch off I could tell if it's my bedroom or the other that's the same color as the living room and hence likely the same phase.

Can't look at the meter since it's a building and the meters are probably all locked up somewhere on the floor.

How annoying! They don't mention that stuff on the box so you buy it and it doesn't work?


----------



## Stevesolar

Moe78 said:


> I looked at the fuse box and it has three colors just like yours. Couldn't tell if mine is Bedroom 1 or 2 but one is the same color as the living room. I suppose if I turn the switch off I could tell if it's my bedroom or the other that's the same color as the living room and hence likely the same phase.
> 
> Can't look at the meter since it's a building and the meters are probably all locked up somewhere on the floor.
> 
> How annoying! They don't mention that stuff on the box so you buy it and it doesn't work?


Hopefully your two rooms will be on the same circuit.

Regarding mentioning on the box - in Europe, very few domestic properties have a three phase supply as a single phase 100A supply is adequate to run most houses.

Wheras in UAE - villas and apartments have a much higher electrical load - aircon, water heaters etc. and so three phase is really common here.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Moe78

hmmm thanks for the info. According to this FAQ from Tp-Link you can use the adapters in separate phases but performance will be affected. Did you ever try it or didn't want to risk it considering Dubai's wonderful return policies?

Most frequent questions about TP-LINK Powerline adapters - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Stevesolar

Moe78 said:


> hmmm thanks for the info. According to this FAQ from Tp-Link you can use the adapters in separate phases but performance will be affected. Did you ever try it or didn't want to risk it considering Dubai's wonderful return policies?
> 
> Most frequent questions about TP-LINK Powerline adapters - Welcome to TP-LINK


Hi

From what I understand - these units from different manufacturers can work in slightly different ways - some send the signal down the neutral cable and some down one of the live feeds.

In theory, if the unit that you purchase uses the neutral, then it has a better chance of working - but the routing is longer and you dont know how the wiring is isolated through circuit breakers and fuses.

If it does work - then it would certainly be slower - so you would want to buy the fastest one you could afford, to take account of the speed reduction.

I have used these extensivley in the UK and one thing is for certain - you must plug the unit directly into a wall socket - not into a 4 way extension lead (especially surge protected ones used for computers - as this definitely bu**ers up the signal!!).

If the shop will allow you to try it and return it with no penalty - then worth a try.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Moe78

Ok so I found that by flicking a switch in the fuse box I was able to turn off all the electrical equipment in the two bedrooms (excluding lights) but not the equipment in the living room. So I guess the living room and bedrooms are on a different phase?

Also found a wall socket middle of way between the living room and bedrooms that's on the same phase as the bedrooms (assuming what I said above is correct?) so could use that for one adapter and hook the other in my room.


----------



## Stevesolar

Moe78 said:


> Ok so I found that by flicking a switch in the fuse box I was able to turn off all the electrical equipment in the two bedrooms (excluding lights) but not the equipment in the living room. So I guess the living room and bedrooms are on a different phase?
> 
> Also found a wall socket middle of way between the living room and bedrooms that's on the same phase as the bedrooms (assuming what I said above is correct?) so could use that for one adapter and hook the other in my room.


That sounds hopeful - let us know if it works?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Moe78

Will do! First gotta find a decent brand with good specs that doesn't blow holes in my pockets!


----------



## Trini_J

Moe78 said:


> So I got one of these eLife set top TV boxes from Etisalat that lets you watch TV programs and records them too. Now it's connected via Ethernet but I have to run the cable all the way to the room I want to hook this up in. I want to use one of those Powerline products that creates a Wireless connection so I don't have to run a long cable from the Etisalat Internet box to my set top box. Thing is I don't know what speed the eLife TV thing runs at. If it's my own internet speed then that's 8mbps but it seems to run separate. Does anyone know or if anyone has already done this, will the 200mbps powerline kits be enough or do I need the 500mbps kit to be sure?
> 
> If you don't know what powerline products are for, they help extend your internet connection without running cables. Useful but don't know which to get until I know what speed I need!
> 
> 
> Hello Moe78,
> 
> Did you eventually get the 200 or the 500mbs kit?
> 
> J


----------



## ziokendo

Trini_J said:


> Hello Moe78,
> 
> Did you eventually get the 200 or the 500mbs kit?
> 
> J


I don't know anything about phases, but stay assured that 200mbit are plenty enough for HD video streaming, you don't need to reach for the 500.

Actually the ethernet port on the set-top box is 100mbit, so phisically cannot transfer more than that, and will likely use just 1/10th.


----------



## Moe78

No I just settled for an ethernet cable. I did figure out that my room was on the same phase as the hall so I could have gotten a powerline adapter but just couldn't find one at a decent price compared to the US. If I got one from there I would need an US to EU/MEA adapter type for the plug and that is discouraged as it plays with the connectivity of the powerline adapter.

If I ever find a cheap one that's off a good brand I will try it.


----------

